# Rocky Mountain - Altitude 50



## Düst__ (27. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich frag hier mal in die runde, im Auftrag meiner freundin ( weclche sich nach anmeldung bestimmt mal selbst zu wort meldet)

Wir suchen schon seit ein paar wochen ein fully für die gute. Und das is nicht so einfach bei ner schrittlänge von 76cm, Federweg lieber 140-150 als weniger usw. 

So und beim umher stöbern im www und eingrenzen von paar favoriten wie z.B Ghost AMS 5700 (leider "nur" 120mm fw)
Cube Stereo WLS (passt von der höhe her knapp)
...hab ich das Rocky Mountain gefunden. Welches vom preis her momentan unschlagbar ist (2010) Und vom überstand her schon fein niedrig ist.

Hat nun jemand von euch erfahrungen zu diesem Bike, wie sitzt man z.B drauf, eher sportlich oder gemütlich, usw...einfach mal ein paar erfahrungsberichte würden uns schon helfen.

Natürlich sind wir auch alternative bike vorschläge nicht abgeneigt.
Leicht,ca140mm Fw, bis 2000 euro... Schon in richtung All Mountain.
Danke!!

MfG
der Dustin


----------



## GravityGirl (28. März 2011)

Hey,

Rocky Mountain ist echt gut. Fahre ich selbst auch.

Was ich dir aber auch empfehlen kann:

http://www.xracers-store.de/SPECIALIZED-PITCH-PRO-2011---Komplettbike/344,0,71,4361.html

Ideal für All Mountain und liegt noch in deinem Preis-Budget.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. März 2011)

ich fahre seit dem Winter einen Stumpjumper und bin jedes Mal begeistert darüber!
Der Rahmen in Größe S geht schön weit runter, ich hab da mit 80er Schrittlänge massig Platz. Das Teil macht einfach nur Laune


----------



## Düst__ (29. März 2011)

Daaanke!!  

Aber die bike-tips haben ja auch ca.740mm. Passt aber kann bei der ein oder anderen situation, wie z.B bergauf mal flux absteigen müssen, schmerzhaft werden. Das Cube Stereo hatte auch 740mm und das war schon knapp.

Das rocky mit seinen 680 oder so liest sich da schon besser. Aber kann sie halt im moment nich probefahren. Deshalb mal meine frage wie frau so auf dem radel sitzt...sportlich, mehr im bike, aufrecht,....
Fahreigenschaften,bergauf,bergab...
Werde meine fragen mal in Altitute-threat verschieben



Greeez!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. März 2011)

Mein Mann hat mal eines beim Testival in Latsch probegefahren, dem hat´s überhaupt nicht gefallen (ansonsten großer RM-Fan!). Er meinte, es fühlt sich an, als ob man einen Treibanker bergauf mitschleppt, bergab war es ihm zuwenig wendig.
Die Specialized´s haben aber schon eine recht niedrige Überstandshöhe!
Mein Steppenwolf Tycoon auch, aber das ist nicht wirklich ein Leichtgewicht :-(


----------

